# Let's Play Ball :)



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

And when the rain FINALLY stopped, the goaties came out of hiding and had a blast playing beach ball. :laugh: :sun:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats great!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww....It's so cute that they actually play with toys. I tried to give my goats a soccer ball to play with...they were excited until they figured out that it wasn't food....LOL.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pictures!!! 

I just love how social and playful they are. None of the friends and family that have not visited the farm believe how much fun we have with them.

We just love it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL... those pictures are great!! :laugh: They look like they are having a great time.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, guys! They really are a lot of fun.

Funny River Farm - In order of preference, my goats like: 1) people attention; 2) peanuts, 2) goat chow, 3) toys and all other feed including browse. If they see a person, any person not just me, lunch lady, they jump up on something tall and scream at the top of their lungs like they're being skinned alive, trying to get the human to come and play and give them some loving. RAIN, of course, is @ the very bottom of the list, right below being skinned alive. :laugh: Working for peanuts with a human handler is their absolute favorite thing to do. They even do tricks on cue for complete strangers, in anticipation of the ever coveted unsalted peanut in the shell. 

Deb Mc


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh how much fun! 

Goats are a lot of fun and they love to have fun! I know I enjoy watching them play - it is hard to get pictures of them playing because like you said - they see you and think you must have something for them! If I leave the tail gate down on the trucks they LOVE to jump in and out - I also have to tell people -close your car door if you do not want a goat playing in it :lol: One person did not believe me and was shocked when the goats jumped in. I think they can make anything into a play toy! 

I have some goats that are pretty quiet and others - sound like - I like the way you put it - they are being skinned alive lols! I must say I like animals with a "It's all about ME ME ME ME ME!" type personality :lol: - looks like you have that too!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Lunch Lady!! LOL


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

and breakfast lady, and dinner lady, and mid-day snack lady....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls are so well loved  I'm amazed that they'd even venture near a ball that big...my wimps would run to the barn screaming "like they were being skinned alive" :laugh:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like they are having fun. I got one of those ball things for the horses, they wont play with it. I put it in the baby goat pen and they dont play with it either, maybe i'll put it in the milker pen and see if they will pay any attention to it.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

liz said:


> I'm amazed that they'd even venture near a ball that big...my wimps would run to the barn screaming "like they were being skinned alive" :laugh:


 :ROFL:

Deb Mc


----------

